# Feeder Bin Rescue and her BABIES!



## MoonShadow (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey all!! It's been a long time since I've been on here! And a long time since I've had ratties. How is everyone? I recently moved from New York to Kentucky, and as a going away present a friend of mine bought be this little tan hooded dumbo girl that we found in a feeder bin at a local pet store. No shock, she ended up being pregnant. The babies were born on 8/8/2015. 9 healthy babies, 5 girls, 4 boys. Mom is being very very protective. She was fine to handle before, now she lunges at and bites anyone who goes near the babies. I hope that will subside once they're weaned. 

Are there any members on here located in or near eastern/central Kentucky (I'm in Winchester)? That would be interested in possibly adopting a bub or 2? 4 have been claimed already, so just 5 more need homes when they are ready!! 

Newborn babies




Two Days old




One Week old




Today One week and 5 Days old


Salem - Black Berkshire Standard Ear Male - Has Home Lined Up


Hawke - Black Berkshire Standard Ear Male


Binx - Black Hooded Dumbo Ear Male - Has Home Lined Up


Sirius - Black Hooded Standard Ear Male


Cinnabon - Tan Hooded Dumbo Ear Female - Has Home Lined Up


Pumpkin - Tan Hooded Dumbo Female


Chai - Tan Capped Dumbo Female with Blaze


Paisley - Black Berkshire Standard Ear Female - Has Home Lined Up


Celeste - Black Berkshire Standard Ear Female


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

Aww, makes me wish I were near KY! What cuties!


----------



## blakeduhh (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh my goodness!! What cuties!! I would take one in a heart beat if I was closer!!


----------

